# Sights & Rest



## pzman435 (Oct 13, 2007)

I need a little help. Looking to get some new hardware for my Pearson Spoiler Angle cowpound bow. I want to get a new sight and rest for my bow. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

pzman435 said:


> I need a little help. Looking to get some new hardware for my Pearson Spoiler Angle cowpound bow. I want to get a new sight and rest for my bow. Any suggestions? Thanks.


You will get dozens of suggestions for sure. But I'll be the first

I personally feel that the Whisker Biscuit is the best hunting rest ever made. I have several types of rests available to me and use only the Biscuit for hunting. Now if you're planning on 3D and target, I'd recommend another choice such as a QAD or Limbdriver fallaways.

As far as sights go, my own personal preference for a multi pin sight is a Copper Johns Dead Nuts micro. Been shooting Copper Johns brand for a long long time and have nothing but good from their products. Very durable and as simple as a sight can get. I've had Spott Hogg's, Swords, HHA's, Tru Glo's, Cobra's and a multitude of other sights over the years but I ALWAYS go back to my Copper Johns. 

In the end it comes down to personal preferences but these are mine.


----------



## pzman435 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks. Do you know any good pro shops in clinton twp? That sell the sights.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

For hunting, whisker biscuit is the way to go. It's not a target rest, but its plenty accurate for 3D and hunting. No worries about arrow falling out ever.

I too have used copper john products since they came onto the scene.

I use thier eagle release and thier dead nuts and dead nuts 2 sights.
Quality is 2nd to none. Service is the same.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

pzman435 said:


> Thanks. Do you know any good pro shops in clinton twp? That sell the sights.


I believe Pro Fishing and Archery on Jefferson and Crocker does. As does MJC.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

I use a QAD HD drop Away rest and Trophy Ridge single pin sight.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I am one that was really never sold on the WB. The people I knew that used them always jumped through hoops trying to quiet them down. At the very best, on a quiet afternoon we could always hear that "sssssssssssssss" as the bow was drawn. For many deer that will not make much of a difference, but I think the odds of spooking greatly increase on deer that are 3.5 year olds and older. 
I still use a Silent Solution by Arch Rival, but I don't know if it is even in production any longer. I had to special order them through a friend before. If anyone is interested, I will see if he can still purchase these. I did purchase one from a member of these forums last year for my daughter's bow. 
I know the WB is popular and they kill a lot of deer with them; to each his own. Personally, I believe "silence is deadly". 
<----<<<


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Ya i was a tad skeptical of the WB when it first came out as i'm not one to jump on the "new fad" i tend to stick with what works....and I must admit, the "ssssssssss" sound on drawback when i first started shooting with it worried me but since i was actively "listening" for it, it was so faint it didn't bother me ...and after putting it to use in the field....i haven't had a deer notice any sounds when drawing back on them....and the last one was >10yds away. 

There are so many other noises going on in the woods, with birds, critters, leaves, wind....in "the moment" for us humans, it may seem silent, and you can here every hair on your arm move, but if you played your cards right up to the time you draw back your bow....its just another day in paradise to the deer.....until THUNK!


***EDIT*** Also after a hundred or so shots, the "sssssss" sound on drawback got noticably quieter as the whiskers broke in a bit.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have been using the wb since it hit the market. The only down fall with it is the damage to the fletching. How ever I have my target arrows and I have hunting arrows. They are the same arrows as for brand, fletching, and everything goes. The difference is my hunting arrows will be shot maybe 3 times with broad heads on them into a target. I do this near hunting season. Usually never have to make any sight adjustments at all when I switch from my hunting arrows to my target arrows.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I use a trophy ridge drop zone and a spot hogg hoggit sight. have never had any problems with either. 

J-


----------



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

I used to have WB, but it was noisy and ate up my fletchings.
Now I have the new G5 sight and rest and love both them they are great. The rest is very simple drop away, G5 is a top notch company check out their equipment.


----------



## badbrad (Aug 9, 2007)

Trophy Ridge Drop away. Like the whisker biscuit, the arrow won't fall out of place, and it's quiet.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Relative to rests, the WB was/is popular because of its total containment. But now there are quite a few drop away rests that are also total containment like the QAD Ultra Rest and Ripcord to name a couple. I personally don't want *ANYTHING* touching my arrow when I shoot. I shoot a Ripcord on one bow and am experimenting with a Sizzor rest on my backup (jury's still out on that one).

Sights ....... go with what you can afford. The Spott Hoggs are built like tanks and very popular (for good reason).


----------

